
Is GitOps the next big thing in automation? - dcu
https://about.gitlab.com/blog/2020/07/14/gitops-next-big-thing-automation/
======
ericalexander0
Seems GitOps discussions often miss the security and compliance value. How
much time do security and compliance teams invest in identifying current
configuration state? Are those practices antiquated if configuration state is
immutable and validated once, at the repo level?

